# I Made A Turntable From A Ceiling Fan



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I had been thinkin about making one for a while and my brother gave me a fan so here is what i came up with.

Gonna make another one for Skinnischwinn





































:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i have 1 on the ceilling lol ....na but i got a extra motor ill prolly give it a try


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I jus need to make a box for it and mount it better. :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Does it still spin fast, or could you slow it down to a normal spin?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 19 2007, 12:37 AM~8586907
> *Does it still spin fast, or could you slow it down to a normal spin?
> *


it spins fast with a 12" bike on it. 

it is a lil slower with a 16"

Just right with a 20"

im gonna put a dimmer switch on it tomorrow and see what that does. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool and you can have a light too lol j/p


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 12:38 AM~8586914
> *cool and you can have a light too lol j/p
> *


actually thats a awesome idea ! cut out a hole in the center and get a light in there maybe a colored light :0 :0 :0 great job anthony final some got some answers !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 08:30 AM~8587648
> *actually thats a awesome idea ! cut out a hole in the center and get a light in there maybe a colored light  :0  :0  :0 great job anthony final some got some answers !
> *


yea that would be cool


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude thats awesome.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah all u really need is the ceiling fan, dimmer switch and i used a steel bar that i found in my junk i cut it 18" at 12" i scored it with my cutter and bent it did the same for the other side and welded it to the fan. pretty easy. im gonna try and finish it up today :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but how fast will it go ?????


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 12:34 PM~8588745
> *but how fast will it go ?????
> *


it will go fast and slow with the dimmer switch...YOU DECIDE THE SPEED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 19 2007, 12:35 PM~8588751
> *it will go fast and slow with the dimmer switch...YOU DECIDE THE SPEED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 19 2007, 11:35 AM~8588751
> *it will go fast and slow with the dimmer switch...YOU DECIDE THE SPEED
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you going to braces it some more since its only holding by that bracket ?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 03:42 PM~8589803
> *are you going to braces it some more since its only holding by that bracket ?
> *


yeah its not done yet. still got a lot of kinks i need to figure out.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

put little wheels under the wood where the bikes sits on, these little wheels should then turn on the future box you will make to cover up the motor and sow it would be more solid and the weight will be more divided to the wheels


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 19 2007, 04:00 PM~8589880
> *put little wheels under the wood where the bikes sits on, these little wheels should then turn on the future box you will make to cover up the motor and sow it would be more solid and the weight will be more divided to the wheels
> *


???
could u draw a picture? :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

wait 2min i draw it up on paint :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think that i explained it good on this paint i draw up on paint


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

G R E A T 

I D E A ! ! ! !

THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

since you're wood is big enough you can even put 4 wheels on it, depends on what you're putting on it but this should work fine, i did it too on my ex turntable and the motor could hold on without any probleme cause it wasn't affected by the weight of the bike at all


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 19 2007, 04:11 PM~8589951
> *i think that i explained it good on this paint i draw up on paint
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo my girlfreinds cousin just pulled out the AC motor to the house. Will this work? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 19 2007, 05:08 PM~8590230
> *Yo my girlfreinds cousin just pulled out the AC motor to the house. Will this work? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


boy that will need some kind of power reducer :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

OK I WORKED OUT ALL OF THE KINKS AND HAVE DESIGNED A REALLY GOOD BICYCLE TURNTABLE!

I'LL POST PICS LATER

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, some really great ideas you guys. Im gonna have to do one now. 

my dad use to make them with x-mas tree stands that rotate. they worked perfect, but they dont make the good ones anymore, just cheap ass plastic ones. 

for the money spent, this design could be the best ever.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 20 2007, 01:11 AM~8589951
> *i think that i explained it good on this paint i draw up on paint
> 
> 
> *


That works :thumbsup: I was gonna say from the first pics you need something to hold it better but the box and the wheels is a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I got it right this time i took the whole thing apart and made a really nice one.
I didnt need the wheels either.

:biggrin: 








I had to rewire the motor to make it work properly.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 30 2007, 09:32 PM~8681785
> *I got it right this time i took the whole thing apart and made a really nice one.
> I didnt need the wheels either.
> 
> ...


nice, id put wheels on it though just to be sure. would suck if it failed at a show and your bike falls.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 30 2007, 07:37 PM~8681829
> *nice, id put wheels on it though just to be sure. would suck if it failed at a show and your bike falls.
> *


it holds up my heavy ass bike. i welded a square steel bar so it is real strong.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 30 2007, 09:39 PM~8681839
> *it holds up my heavy ass bike. i welded a square steel bar so it is real strong.
> *


how come it looks like its tilted in the first pic.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 30 2007, 07:42 PM~8681855
> *how come it looks like its tilted in the first pic.
> *


 :dunno: 

Computer illusion?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I made another one for Skinnischwinn too! 

Real Sharp


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

NICE WORK, IS THAT A LIGHT DIMMER SWITCH?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 30 2007, 07:54 PM~8681956
> *NICE WORK, IS THAT A LIGHT DIMMER SWITCH?
> 
> *


yeah...im gonna mount it into the box. with a switch cover...gonna look real good! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2007, 09:08 PM~8682473
> *:thumbsup:
> *


let me know when u wanna order one. i'm gonna make a few :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 30 2007, 09:37 PM~8682705
> *let me know when u wanna order one. i'm gonna make a few :biggrin:
> *


how much$$$$$$$ without wood wrk


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2007, 03:58 PM~8688189
> *how much$$$$$$$ without wood wrk
> *


pm sent
:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 04:11 PM~8688265
> *pm sent
> :biggrin:
> *



MAKE ME 1!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 04:11 PM~8688265
> *pm sent
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

send me a pm on da price :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPPIN ROMANS_@Aug 31 2007, 07:10 PM~8688971
> *send me a pm on da price :biggrin:
> *


x2 if ya can beat the tipical price.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 06:16 PM~8689005
> *x2 if ya can beat the tipical price.
> *


HOW's $80 Sound?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICEEEEEE


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 31 2007, 04:17 PM~8688305
> *MAKE ME 1!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Got ur's done Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is a video of it working!!! Check it out!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SaI-1WWUsbQ

Video of it actually working

:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 07:25 PM~8689312
> *Here is a video of it working!!! Check it out!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SaI-1WWUsbQ
> ...


  WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: U DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

HELL YEAH DAT BITCH IS BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 07:25 PM~8689312
> *Here is a video of it working!!! Check it out!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SaI-1WWUsbQ
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I LOVE MY BIKE SPINNER-THANKS SCHWINN1966!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that looks pretty kool man!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, lots of good ideas and pics.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is another one i made in this video i have it running off a car battery with an inverter :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAKzmBv3Hk


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 2 2007, 04:26 PM~8697334
> *I LOVE MY BIKE SPINNER-THANKS SCHWINN1966!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Your Welcome! Good Luck at the show next week! :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8706601
> *Your Welcome! Good Luck at the show next week! :biggrin:
> *


how much to mke me 1


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8706601
> *Your Welcome! Good Luck at the show next week! :biggrin:
> *


how much to mke me 1


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$80 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 3 2007, 08:05 PM~8706662
> *$80 :biggrin:
> *


u do everything
and shipped


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 3 2007, 08:55 PM~8706601
> *Your Welcome! Good Luck at the show next week! :biggrin:
> *




THANKX 4 EVERTHING!!!! :worship: :yes:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

how is your buissnes doing :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 10:16 PM~8717857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 06:37 AM~8682705
> *let me know when u wanna order one. i'm gonna make a few :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent, those are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 4 2007, 05:47 AM~8706517
> *Here is another one i made in this video i have it running off a car battery with an inverter :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAKzmBv3Hk
> *


Very nice :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 3 2007, 10:47 PM~8706517
> *Here is another one i made in this video i have it running off a car battery with an inverter :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAKzmBv3Hk
> *


nice lil tiger.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 06:07 AM~8706681
> *u do everything
> and shipped
> *


Shipping is expensive bro :twak: Just pick it up from him in Vegas or something :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 05:25 PM~8689055
> *HOW's $80 Sound?
> *


 :0 dam i think im going to buy one................do you think it could hold up a trike??? :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 15 2007, 12:26 AM~8795150
> *:0 dam i think im going to buy one................do you think it could hold up a trike??? :cheesy:
> *


i think so...you would need to make the brace for it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn thats sweet. how much do you think it would cost me with shipping to rancho coochamonga (cucamonga)cali? pm me


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

in the back ground of the video theirs a trike right can you see if the turntable is able to turn the trike for me and others


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i'll try it hopefully later tonight if not tomorrow. busy day ahead
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok, i didnt want to give up totally on this idea so i made another one and it works preety good. they spin a lil fast but they do work. LOL

i'll make a video and see what you guys think.

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THIS IS A GOOD IDEA


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 15 2007, 10:56 AM~8796481
> *in the back ground of the video theirs a trike right can you see if the turntable is able to turn the trike for me and others
> *


i didnt forget bout u. im gonna try it with my trike this week :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 28 2008, 11:08 PM~11202286
> *i didnt forget bout u. im gonna try it with my trike this week :biggrin:
> *


WHAT SIZE FANS...ANY SPECS...DOSE IT HUM


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

the ones with the 5 blades have a stronger motor. i used a 4 blade and 5 blade one they both work. the only problem i see is there a lil fast


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

did you try to run that dimmer switch in there and see if that worked, and maybe even two of them, i think linville was the one who had that idea and it seems like it will work....turn one all the way down, then control it with the other one...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 29 2008, 09:08 AM~11204826
> *did you try to run that dimmer switch in there and see if that worked, and maybe even two of them, i think linville was the one who had that idea and it seems like it will work....turn one all the way down, then control it with the other one...
> *


yeah, tried that. i havent tried a heavier bike on it since i redesigned em. i'm gonna throw my trike on it when i get a chance.

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 29 2008, 10:08 AM~11204826
> *did you try to run that dimmer switch in there and see if that worked, and maybe even two of them, i think linville was the one who had that idea and it seems like it will work....turn one all the way down, then control it with the other one...
> *


DO YOU MEAN ON THE PULL CORD OF THE FAN TO PUT IT ON THE LOWEST SETTING THEN USE THE DIMMER TO SLOW IT DOWN....

ALSO HOW BOUT A SMALLER BATTERIE?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE NEW SPINNER 4 MY BIKE - IT WORK'S "G R E A T" :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 29 2008, 12:33 PM~11206933
> *THANKS 4 THE NEW SPINNER 4 MY BIKE - IT WORK'S "G R E A T" :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 any pics??????


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Jul 29 2008, 03:00 PM~11207760
> *any pics??????
> *


I DONT HAVE A GOOD CAMERA!!!!
IM SHOWING IT ON SUNDAY  AT THE CAR SHOW ON I-76 & PECOS :biggrin:


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 29 2008, 02:07 PM~11207837
> *I DONT HAVE A GOOD CAMERA!!!!
> IM SHOWING IT ON SUNDAY  AT THE CAR SHOW ON I-76 & PECOS :biggrin:
> *


orale i guess i have to wait till sunday huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 29 2008, 09:53 AM~11204740
> *the ones with the 5 blades have a stronger motor. i used a 4 blade and 5 blade one they both work. the only problem i see is there a lil fast
> *




WHICH WOULD YOU RECOMMEND FOR A 16"???.....ITS NOT TO LIGHT...OUR BIKE HAS SOME WEIGHT TO IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 01:17 PM~11206160
> *DO YOU MEAN ON THE PULL CORD OF THE FAN TO PUT IT ON THE LOWEST SETTING THEN USE THE DIMMER TO SLOW IT DOWN....
> 
> ALSO HOW BOUT A SMALLER BATTERIE?
> *


that sounds like a good idea


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

turn it to the highest setting and make it spin crazy fast. then call your bike "YOU CANT SEE ME"


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 29 2008, 08:44 PM~11210712
> *WHICH WOULD YOU RECOMMEND FOR A 16"???.....ITS NOT TO LIGHT...OUR BIKE HAS SOME WEIGHT TO IT
> *


i would go with a 4 blader. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

still making these?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 29 2008, 10:07 PM~11210971
> *i would go with a 4 blader. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 29 2008, 11:59 PM~11212698
> *still making these?
> *


well i kinda gave up on the idea for the ceiling fans and then i started thinkin about it some more and have been messing with em a bit. :cheesy:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just curious why you gave the idea up?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 31 2008, 04:19 AM~11222516
> *just curious why you gave the idea up?
> *


the ceiling fans spin jus a lil fast. i like the idea of using the fan cuz i can get the motors fairly cheap compared to the other motors. 
:biggrin:


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 18 2007, 11:27 PM~8586846
> *I had been thinkin about making one for a while and my brother gave me a fan so here is what i came up with.
> 
> Gonna make another one for Skinnischwinn
> ...


a homie i think i saw it on you tube and you got the orange bike on it?
is this it?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/onSspuEUDY0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/onSspuEUDY0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

messed up :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K69f0BRcUo&feature=user


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Aug 13 2008, 12:44 AM~11331000
> *a homie i think i saw it on you tube and you got the orange bike on it?
> is this it?
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/onSspuEUDY0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/onSspuEUDY0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


yeah that's me lol :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

tight shit homie


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

thats sick homie i was watchin bout all your videos lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE WORK AND BOW DOWN FOR A JOB WELL DONE..BUT YOULL NEVER BE ABLE TO SEE THE DAYLIGHT OF THE SUN


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11356082
> *NICE WORK AND BOW DOWN FOR A JOB WELL DONE..BUT YOULL NEVER BE ABLE TO SEE THE DAYLIGHT OF THE SUN
> *


??? :dunno:


----------

